# Christmas Card Picture



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Oct 26, 2011)

Last year I did a Christmas card picture with my two minis dressed in Santa outfits. This year I had one of mine trained to drive so I was wondering if anyone had any pictures or ideas of a Christmas card or any ideas for a photo shoot that could include a Christmas decorated cart. And ideas of what to do with the non-driving mini. Pictures would be highly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## wrs (Oct 26, 2011)

Here is ours from last year.







Nothing fancy, but we had a lot fun doing it. We used pine cones, ribbon, bells and put reindeer antlers on Striker. Our dachshund Slinky dressed as Santa.

Please post pictures when you get yours done.


----------



## LAminiatures (Oct 26, 2011)

My neighbor hired a photographer to do her Christmas cards. Her daughter was in a red sweater and she was hugging one of my minis who had a Santa hat on and the card read. "Hold your horses Christmas is coming." They were adorable. Good Luck!


----------



## Seashells (Oct 26, 2011)

How about having a tiny mini foal wearing a huge red bow, standing in front of the mini cart? "May all your Christmas wishes come true."


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 26, 2011)

I love these ideas, I too was stumped for this year! Lat year it was this photo - the Mini I got for Christmas











 

And boy, it's safe to say both I AND Brilly have changed so much in one year!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Oct 26, 2011)

Like others said - a photographer, dress your little ones up in red bows and santa hats



Have fun with it!

This will be the first time in YEARS that we have sent out a Christmas card - here is the one i will be sending out. I took this of Sox last January


----------



## MindyLee (Oct 26, 2011)

mine were not dressed up but worked perfectly one yr.

heres mine!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Oct 26, 2011)

Here is mine from last yr


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh--- Very gorgeous picture !!







Taylor Richelle said:


> Like others said - a photographer, dress your little ones up in red bows and santa hats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the ideas. I will be taking the picture over Thanksgiving when Treasure comes back from Boot Camp (Driving Training). I will try to post pics.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 28, 2011)

fourluckyhorseshoes said:


> Last year I did a Christmas card picture with my two minis dressed in Santa outfits. This year I had one of mine trained to drive so I was wondering if anyone had any pictures or ideas of a Christmas card or any ideas for a photo shoot that could include a Christmas decorated cart. And ideas of what to do with the non-driving mini. Pictures would be highly appreciated. Thanks.


It's always fun to try and turn your cart into a sleigh using large sheets of cardboard or plywood.



I'm going to attempt it this year! I've been buying Christmas paraphenalia for my driving horses for the last five or six years but somehow between the wet winter weather and the short days I've never once managed to actually get any of it on the cart and take some pictures. Maybe this year....

Now that the boys are driving as a pair I'm going to put red bows on their tails and the back of the cart, dig out their reindeer antlers, hang bells from their harness saddles, put lights on the cart, greenery on the sides, and I've got a great Mrs. Claus outfit and a faux-fur-trimmed laprug as well as some nice large velvet bags I'm going to stuff with newspaper and put on the seat next to me like Santa's packs. Next year when they're trained for tandem (one horse in front of the other) I'm going to put a red plastic Christmas bulb on the noseband of my lead horse and have a set of matching velveteen saddle pads that they can wear under their harness. They should look adorable!

Leia


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Oct 28, 2011)

fourluckyhorseshoes said:


> Ohhh--- Very gorgeous picture !!


Thanks so much!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 28, 2011)

wrs said:


> Here is ours from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So adorable!!


----------



## Miss Gracie (Oct 28, 2011)

This is a Xmas card that I did about 20 years ago.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh lots to play with here!! I would wrap everything you can in garlands and bows, then use lots of whites, reds and greens for the bows and decorations on your baby. Finaly I would put you in a matching outfit. When the cards are printed, I would thow some glitter or irredescent confettin in the envelope with the card for flair .


----------

